# Fazekas, Seibutis and Rakovic



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not that I would have gotten too excited about our 2nd round picks anyway, but those are three disappointing picks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We coulda had DJ Strawberry.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Just realized we traded the rights off Rakovic for Reyshawn Terry, seeing UNC play alot and watching Rey play alot, I think he could be a solid player for us.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Fazekas was actually a good pick. will replace Austin Croshere and he can really shoot the ball. Terry is also a pretty good pick too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Fazekas was actually a good pick. will replace Austin Croshere and he can really shoot the ball. Terry is also a pretty good pick too.


We don't need big shooters, if he doesn't hit shots he is pretty much useless. I'd rather have an energy guy of the bench who hustles. 

Trading for Terry is a solid move.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs draft backup plan for Dirk

02:49 AM CDT on Friday, June 29, 2007
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 
[email protected] 

Last season, only two Division I players in the nation averaged at least 20 points and 10 rebounds per game. 

The one not named Kevin Durant is coming to the Mavericks. 

The Mavericks made the most of what they had Thursday night, selecting Nevada forward Nick Fazekas in the second round with the 34th overall pick. 

Everybody thought this was one of the deepest drafts in memory and the selection of Fazekas proves it. Before the selection, president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson had said the 34th pick this year was on par with the 23rd to 25th picks of 2006. 

If that's the case, that should give Fazekas a decent chance to contribute as a rookie next season. 

*"We got a young guy who has plenty of energy," coach Avery Johnson said. "I called him on the phone and said, 'We're excited about having you and some of the things you can do,' and he said, 'Coach, I can do everything.' So at least he's confident."* 

The scouting report on the 6-11 Fazekas is that he is an excellent face-the-basket shooter who can get to the free-throw line. He was a big-time rebounder throughout his four seasons at Nevada. 

"And guys that rebound in college almost always find a way to rebound in the NBA," Mavs owner Mark Cuban said. 

Fazekas is capable of some big games. He had 24 points and a career-best-tying 18 rebounds against Utah State. How numbers like those will translate to the NBA remains to be seen. But the Mavericks have been searching for a backup to Dirk Nowitzki for years. They have gone through players like Keith Van Horn and Austin Croshere without much luck. 

Now they will try to use a draftee to fill that role. 

Then again, with Fazekas' confidence, maybe that's aiming too low. Does he have his sights on the MVP power forward's job? 

"No, that's Dirk's job," Fazekas said. "I'm there to play with Dirk. But I am confident. That's the way I feel. I'm a winner and I'm excited to go to the winningest program in the NBA." 

Johnson said the Mavericks' scouts zeroed in on Fazekas during the season and they were impressed by his workout last week. 

"In our league, as much as I like defense and rebounding, the league has shown you've got to have big guys who can pass, big guys that can shoot and big guys that can score inside a little," Johnson said. 

*He said drafting a big man was important because Croshere is an unrestricted free agent.* 

For Fazekas, the wait to get to No. 34 got a little excruciating as draft night went on. But it was worth the wait, he said. 

"I'm not disappointed at all," he said. "I'm glad the Mavericks rolled the dice on me." 

The Mavericks selected 6-5 Lithuanian guard Renaldas Seibutis with the 50th overall choice. They plan to let him play another season in Europe before deciding if he's ready for the NBA. 

They traded the 60th pick, Milovan Rakovic of Serbia, and cash considerations to Orlando for North Carolina's Reyshawn Terry, a 6-8 forward.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That also means that Croshere is gone.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I had visions of Bill Wennington and Uwe Blab, but fortunately he sounds more like Detlef Schrempf. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to honest, but I was really disappointed with the draft.

Teams made big moves, but the three most talked-about teams didn't do a thing: Lakers, T-wolves, and Suns.

Dallas didn't do much either. I like the Terry move at the end of day, but now we have 2 Terry's....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> That also means that Croshere is gone.


Cro could get pretty good money in the open market. Dallas couldn't have matched it anyways...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Seibutis or whatever his name is actually a player. Had a great workout with the Blazers. A good defender, very tenacious and a good shooter as well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Seibutis or whatever his name is actually a player. Had a great workout with the Blazers. A good defender, very tenacious and a good shooter as well.


Wanna trade this whatever-his-name-is for Oden? :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wanna trade this whatever-his-name-is for Oden? :biggrin:


I'm down.:azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Hate to honest, but I was really disappointed with the draft.
> 
> Teams made big moves, but the three most talked-about teams didn't do a thing: Lakers, T-wolves, and Suns.
> 
> Dallas didn't do much either. I like the Terry move at the end of day, but now we have 2 Terry's....


I still think (and honestly hope) one of Terry or Harris will be traded in the summer :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We only need ONE Terry....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least we don't have Ray Allen, Allan Ray and Tony Allen on the roster ...


----------

